# My Gym is Just so Busy!



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi Guys,

My Gym as just take on a load of new members because the one further down the road went buts. Now they gym is super busy around 5pm when i finish work and its more of the same trought the week.

Was thinking of changing my routine up...

Thursday - Legs at gym then 5 a side football right after

Friday - Chest and Tri

Saturday - Back and Bi

Saurday - Shoulders and Traps

Will be doing some HITT and abs before i start every workout also thing is if i don't go Monday Tue or Wed is that to long of a break.

Comments welcome, also am taking Anavar 75mg ED


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Same thing just happened my way.

One gym went bust 6 months ago and now the one I trained at has gone bust.

All these people have now gone to DW and it is busy as hell in there 

I work 4 on 4 off and so does my training partner but the days overlap so we need to train twice in the evening during the week


----------



## The Shredder (Jul 7, 2011)

How busy is it dude? Are you willing to share machines when you see a single guy on a squat rack or bench? Can't be too bad

Come down to FitSpace in woolwich and you'll see some ghetto training..But it's cheap so its a trade-off.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Legs then 5 a side right after?? F**k that! I can barely walk up the stairs to get out of the gym after legs. I'd look like Tiny Tim wooden legs if I went to play footie after!


----------



## UKLifter88 (Sep 19, 2011)

I stopped going to the gym after I realised I could buy my own gym equipment for a fraction of the price


----------



## vduboli (Apr 1, 2011)

JammyGit said:


> I stopped going to the gym after I realised I could buy my own gym equipment for a fraction of the price


Lol but you need to buy the space to put it all too which wont be a fraction of the price !!!


----------



## XMS (Jun 23, 2011)

I love going to the gym after I realised home equipment is sh*t and you can never have all the kit (importantly the amount of weights!) a proper gym does!

Plus its nice to get out.

To miss the crowd I go lunch times during the week and Saturday/Sunday mornings - super sets using what ever machine or bench I like!


----------



## The Shredder (Jul 7, 2011)

vduboli said:


> Lol but you need to buy the space to put it all too which wont be a fraction of the price !!!


Agreed you will never get usage of a proper gym if you buy you own stuff..Unless you have small warehouse free and about 5k budjet to spend on stuff :/

Your lucky guy did I'd love to go at lunch but I go after work at 7pm..


----------



## chrisw1980 (Oct 21, 2007)

same with me it seems you need 6 of your boyfriends to walk in a gym these days me and my training partner get in there do the business and get on with it but i think its a fashion thing they come in stay on the bench press whilst chatting and looking at each other, get in there get home eat and grow !!!


----------



## dibednalio (Apr 15, 2011)

Experiencing the same thing at my gym. It's damn small to start off with, and I mean SMALL (yet for some reason I'm paying £40/month for it ). Literally had to crowd surf to get to the changing rooms! Worst thing is having to adjust routine to fit around what's available, unless I wanna 10+ minutes in between exercises. Which I don't.


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

Its the same at my gym mate. Nightmare!


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Hayesy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My Gym as just take on a load of new members because the one further down the road went buts. Now they gym is super busy around 5pm when i finish work and its more of the same trought the week.
> 
> ...


Go in last off mate an hour or so before they close, you'll find most people hit the gym between 5-6pm. A few years ago I couldn't train in the morning, I tried the 5pm lark but thought fcuk it, I tried after 7pm and it was nearly empty.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Yeah i might just hit it late night tbh.

i hate this one dude who is always in after i finish work chats crap to his mate acting hard then screams like a bitch lifting d bells and smells like the back of a shin pad!!!!!!!!!!!!

I dont really like the late nights but i need to be hitting the gym HARD....how often does everyone train body parts? So say monday chest when do you retrain it again? also i never really hurt the next day at all


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hayesy said:


> Yeah i might just hit it late night tbh.
> 
> i hate this one dude who is always in after i finish work chats crap to his mate acting hard then screams like a bitch lifting d bells and *smells like the back of a shin pad!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> I dont really like the late nights but i need to be hitting the gym HARD....how often does everyone train body parts? So say monday chest when do you retrain it again? also i never really hurt the next day at all


Nice.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

dibednalio said:


> Experiencing the same thing at my gym. It's damn small to start off with, and I mean SMALL (yet for some reason I'm paying £40/month for it ). *Literally had to crowd surf to get to the changing rooms!* Worst thing is having to adjust routine to fit around what's available, unless I wanna 10+ minutes in between exercises. Which I don't.


haha thats funny but just wait til new year!! then you may aswell just take a month or 2 off to give the resolution trainers time to **** off back to their arm chairs.


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

Started training at 8am, straight after night shift, as most of the bicep boys & hoodie brigade don't get up before 11am.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Squirrel said:


> Started training at 8am, straight after night shift, as most of the* bicep boys *& hoodie brigade don't get up before 11am.


ahah


----------



## tammcnally (Oct 9, 2011)

I am currently away with the army and don't have much equipment to work out with. All we have is a bench, dumb bells and bar. Large quantity of weights and a treadmill. I won't be back to my local gum for about six months is there any work out programs that any body knows that I could use ?


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2011)

Same problems with to many members, i couldnt decide wether to go to a decent gym with all the kit, or my old gym, with all the machines, but wasnt as good as the other.......stayed at my old gym, reason being, its always empty, ive never encountered more than 4 ppl there, and most of the time when i go im the only one there..... :thumb:

Now the other gym is full of young lads , where they havent the inclination to go on there own, but all pile in together, trying to lift as mush as possibe, while there form is fuked, and looking right charlies with it...


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Mondays i hate but used to look forward to the gym after a long days work, i dont botha anymore its just to busy, and i hate people who dont put weights back or put weights back in the wrong place, some guy had the 30kgs and for some reason decided they should go in the clearly marked 8kg spot, total fail!!!!


----------

